# Zeigt her euer Interface



## Shinria (19. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen an alle,

Wie der Name schon sagt soll dieser Thread dazu dienen damit die Spieler die bereits spielen und sich auch mit den Addons auseinander gesetzt haben anderen Spielern zeigen wie Ihre UI (User Interface) aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde dann auch direkt den anfang machen und mal meine UI hier zeigen...

Viel Spass damit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Bei Fragen einfach eine PM schreiben!*


----------



## Mirco (19. Februar 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Guten morgen an alle,
> 
> Wie der Name schon sagt soll dieser Thread dazu dienen damit die Spieler die bereits spielen und sich auch mit den Addons auseinander gesetzt haben anderen Spielern zeigen wie Ihre UI (User Interface) aussieht
> 
> ...


naja mal voll geil dein Interface !
kannst mir Bitte sagen was für Mods du da alles verbaut hast?


----------



## Shinria (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mirco,

danke für deine PM und auch danke für die ganzen anderen PM's. Leider ist heute ein neuer Patch auf die deutschen server gespielt worden, was leider zur Folge hat das ein großteil aller Addons zur Zeit nicht mehr funktionieren.

Ich arbeite im mom mit hochdruck dran meine UI wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich werde sobald ich diese wieder am laufen habe eine Anleitung zur Installation so wie die Datein hier zur verfügung stellen.

gruss Shinria


*- Estellé - Lvl 34/30 Ritter/Krieger - Aontacht - *

PS: Bei weiteren fragen könnt ihr mich auch Ingame anschreiben...


----------



## Kadorkeule (20. Februar 2009)

Ahoi,

da ich auch überlege in Spiel mal rein zu schnuppern hätte ich nochmal ein/zwei Frage zu deinem UI.

Die Frames für den eigenen Char, Target und Targets Target sind die beweglich? Ich persönlich habe diese drei Frames lieber in der unteren Hälfte des Bildschirms.

In welcher Auflösung ist das UI aufgenommen? 1280x1024? Ist ja nicht ganz uninteressant, ich selbst hab nen 19" WS Monitor und da sind oftmals UIs die für Monitore mit 4:3 Verhältnis gebaut sind nicht so praktikabel weil dann einfach die Übersicht fehlt.


----------



## Shinria (20. Februar 2009)

Kadorkeule schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> da ich auch überlege in Spiel mal rein zu schnuppern hätte ich nochmal ein/zwei Frage zu deinem UI.
> 
> ...




Japp sie sind zu 100 % beweglich,skalierbar und sogar die Bar-texturen können angepasst werden. Das Unitframe Addon bassiert auf AG_Unitframes von WoW.

Ja ich spiele auf 1024 x 1280 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die UI kann aber jederzeit auch auf andere verhältnisse angepasst werden. Werde heute abend noch die Aktuellen daten (20.02 15:00) hier zum download reinstellen. Es fehlen nur noch ein paar kleine Addons wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinsraven (20. Februar 2009)

Wäre mal schön zu wissen welche addons benutzt werden um es sich nachzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Februar 2009)

Ein exklusiver Blick auf mein WiP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es muss noch eine Menge getan werden, es ist alles etwas komplizierter als ich es gewohnt bin und teilweise muss ich auch an den Luas fummeln, was mir eigentlich gar nicht gefällt, aber so langsam wirds ^^


----------



## Shinria (21. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein exklusiver Blick auf mein WiP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das sieht doch schon klasse aus, wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du an einem chat keine reiter mehr. wie hast du sie wegbekommen?


----------



## Lillyan (21. Februar 2009)

Mit UiCleaner und den Befehlen /showtabs bzw. /hidetabs . Leider scheint das Addon noch ein paar kleine Probleme zu haben was das Ein- und Ausblenden der anderen Elemente angeht, aber ich denke das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen auch noch ergeben ^^

//Edit: Neue Version




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ToDo: BkInfobar verschönern, Buttons irgendwie verkleinern (?), Minimap verschönern


----------



## Shinria (24. Februar 2009)

*Bilder: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Anklicken zum vergrößern!*_

*Addons / Slashbefehle(falls vorhanden):*
adBottomArt
adBuffBars
AdvancedAuctionhouse
BKInfoBar (/bkconf)
DropMsg
InventoryViewer (/iv)
InvitedByFriend
MatInfo_de (/mi)
MoveableCastingBar (/mcb)
MoveableMinimap (/mm)
nervnicht
Notepad (/notepad)
pbInfo (/pbic)
qUnitFrames 
RoMail
Streamline (/sl)
SysMsg 
WoWMap

*Download:*

_*Siehe Anhang!*_

*Installation:*

Zur Installation habe ich >> hier << einen sehr ausführlichen Guide grschrieben.
*(Extra: Der Runes of Magic Ordner in der Rar Datei muss in eure Eigenen Datein eingefügt werden und der Unterordner mit eurem Charnamen umbenannt werden)*

Bei fragen einfach hier melden, fragen werden schnellstmöglich beantwortet.

Schönen abend... Gruss Shinria


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2009)

_Super UI und danke für den Link! <3_


----------



## Holdem (25. Februar 2009)

Jo hab mir das Ui gestern auch rauf gehauen.

nen paar kleine Anpassungen und Schwups fertig.

Und halt regelmäßig die einzel Addon´s updaten.
Sind ja zum Glück nicht so viele.

Aber eine kleine Frage hätte ich dennoch.

Wo finde ich den Kmopf damit ich mir selber Portalpunkte aufzeichnen kann?
(war diese kleine Weltkugel und rechts in der Ecke im original Interface)

MFG


----------



## Shinria (25. Februar 2009)

Holdem schrieb:


> Jo hab mir das Ui gestern auch rauf gehauen.
> 
> nen paar kleine Anpassungen und Schwups fertig.
> 
> ...




Ich selber habe mir das Teleportbuch mit einer Taste meiner G15 programmiert^^ 
aber kann dir auch diese Addon hier abieten... http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...togglemenu.aspx


----------



## Shinria (26. Februar 2009)

Datei neu als Dateianhang hochgeladen, download müsste nun wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Ich selber habe mir das Teleportbuch mit einer Taste meiner G15 programmiert^^
> aber kann dir auch diese Addon hier abieten... http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...togglemenu.aspx




Danke für den Tip. hab ich jetzt drauf.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Super UI und danke für den Link! <3_



Seh ich genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Respect !  :3


----------



## Knightwish (7. März 2009)

Habe mir das Add on von Shinria auch geladen. Super Anleitung zum installieren und es funkioniert prima.
Meinen Dank an Shinria und respekt -endlich sieht mein Bildschirm aufgeräumt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (7. März 2009)

Knightwish schrieb:


> Habe mir das Add on von Shinria auch geladen. Super Anleitung zum installieren und es funkioniert prima.
> Meinen Dank an Shinria und respekt -endlich sieht mein Bildschirm aufgeräumt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe bereits ein neues gebastelt ^^ naja angefangen heute morgen...

hier das erste Bild dazu....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotchet (9. März 2009)

hi, ich hab mir das addon heute auch gezogen  und bin ratlos was ic machen soll. Es kommt immer: diese datei kann nicht geöffnet werden! liegt es daran, dass ich rom immo nich aufm pc oder was??


greeetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shinria (9. März 2009)

Scotchet schrieb:


> hi, ich hab mir das addon heute auch gezogen  und bin ratlos was ic machen soll. Es kommt immer: diese datei kann nicht geöffnet werden! liegt es daran, dass ich rom immo nich aufm pc oder was??
> 
> 
> greeetz
> ...




Du hast die datein auch entpackt oder? am besten mit winrar... zu bekommen auf www.winrar.com


----------



## Scotchet (10. März 2009)

hoi, also ich zieh mir das Prog. und entpacke  damit (mit Doppelklick?) die Dateien?


----------



## Shinria (10. März 2009)

Scotchet schrieb:


> hoi, also ich zieh mir das Prog. und entpacke  damit (mit Doppelklick?) die Dateien?



Japp, dann bekommst du normal am ende einen Ordner namens Interface der kommt in den Spiele Ordner, und einen Runes of Magic Ordner der kommt in deine eignen Datein (in diesem ist wieder ein Ordner den du mit dem namen deines Chars versehst)


----------



## LittleFay (10. März 2009)

Huhu! Schöne AddOn-Zusammenstellung, gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frage habe ich - wie schalte ich diese blöden Pfeile ab (siehe Anhang)? ^^ Habe nicht wirklich herausgefunden, zu welchem AddOn die gehören..

PS: Cassady heißt dein Schurke? *lach* So hieß mein erster Char.


----------



## Shinria (10. März 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Huhu! Schöne AddOn-Zusammenstellung, gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind die Pfeile der Weltsuche, drücke mal die backspace taste (die über der Entertaste) und lösche da unten die suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is kein Addon sondern direkt vom Spiel *fg*

Tante Edith sagt: ja mein Schurke heißt Cassady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lvl 33/30... wobei ich meine alten Chars nun alle einmotte das ich nun dank des Patches meinen Krieger wieder spielen kanne *Felisa*


----------



## LittleFay (10. März 2009)

*lach* Danke. Na kein Wunder, dass ich das nicht finde. Das habe ich noch nie genutzt. ^^


----------



## AemJaY (16. März 2009)

ich finde solche umgestylten UIs immer wieder hammer.
hab selber aber kein plan von dem ganzen.
Gibts es auch UIs die man herunterladen kann?
Also fertig sozusagen?
Sprich würde jemand sein gemodedtes UI mir zur verfügungstellen?

Oder gibt es ein Tutorial wie man das ganze selber modden kann?
Ist es schwer?
Ich kenn das ganze nur aus WoW. Dort hab ichs selber geschaft, da war es aber auch mehr point n klick und WYSIWYG mässig.
Is das bei ROM auch der fall oder doch eher mit scripts und so?


----------



## Shinria (16. März 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> ich finde solche umgestylten UIs immer wieder hammer.
> hab selber aber kein plan von dem ganzen.
> Gibts es auch UIs die man herunterladen kann?
> Also fertig sozusagen?
> ...




Huhu AemJaY

Also das Programmieren der Addons bei RoM ist genau wie bei wow.. man muss also Lua Datein programmiern mit den dazu gehörenden toc und xml datein. 

Viele Addons kann man direkt ingame dann wiederum einstellen zB. Ikarus Unitframes ist vergleichbar mit xprearl oder pitbull aus wow

Runterladen kannst du die Addons zB auf rom.curse.com =) auch bekannt von WoW Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Installations Anleitung findest du hier im Addon bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Shinria


----------



## Fließendes Blut (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jupp jupp is einfach hab nur 2 interface addonsT_T xD


----------



## koubra (22. März 2009)

Hey Shinria

also erstmal danke für das nette Ui gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieser Fette schwarze Balken unten ^^ kann man den etwas durchsichtig machen, oder ganz verschwinden lassen ^^ ? ich finde der ist etwas zu aufdringlich

mfg


----------



## Shinria (22. März 2009)

Ja kann man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gib einfach mal /adba ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw würde ich empfehlen den Curse Client zu installieren von www.curse.com/client und dann die Addons zu aktuallisieren. 

Ich werde spätestens morgen mittag auch meine "Neue UI" hier vorstellen und ggf sogar wieder zum download bereitstellen. Diesmal ist es eine Multifunktions/skin UI...


----------



## koubra (23. März 2009)

Perfekt danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach hammer ^^ auch der service von dir, und die schnellen antworten 
/thumb up !


----------



## Amista (24. März 2009)

Ich muß schon sagen, das UI gefällt mir sehr gut, ich habs mir halt so angepasst, wie es bei mir am besten läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normal wusel ich mich meist doch allein durch sämtliche Einstellungen, allerdings hab ich nu doch mal eine Frage.
Seit ich das UI drauf habe, bekomm ich keine Server-Down-Ansagen mehr, ich muß also den ganzen lieben langen Tag den Chat aufmerksam verfolgen und hoffen, dass wieder wer meckert deswegen *gg*
Ist das einfach nur ne Einstellung oder wird diese Meldung von einem der Addons unterdrückt?

Hab drauf:

adBuffBars
adPanel
AdvancedAuctionhouse
DropMsgInventoryViewer
MatInfo_de
MoveableCastingBar
MoveableMinimap
nervnicht
pbInfo
qUnitFrames
RoMail
Streamline
WoWMap

Wäre für ne Antwort sehr dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (24. März 2009)

Wenn du dir meine Addons installiert hast dann hast du einen Ordner namens SysMsg dieser entfernt den Lauftext,und sonstigen Nachriten im oberen  Teil der Oberfläche(Ziel nicht in sichtfeld,Zauber nefterung zu hoch,Serverdown Nachrichten)

Wenn du die Serverdown nachrichten wieder haben willst, lösche dieses Addon und hol dir einfach das neue Addon XBlock. Dort kannst so sogar genau einstellen was geblockt werden soll und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Heute Abend kommt nach viel rumgearbeite meine neue UI...

Hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack aus dem Ameisenraid heute morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (25. März 2009)

Huhu...


also wenn ich /adba eingebe dann passiert da garnix ! 
Aber auch ich freue mcih schon auf das neue Interface.


----------



## Amista (25. März 2009)

Ok, dank dir ganz herzlich :-)


----------



## Shinria (25. März 2009)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> 
> also wenn ich /adba eingebe dann passiert da garnix !
> Aber auch ich freue mcih schon auf das neue Interface.



normal sollte aber im Chat die einzelnen befehle aufgeführt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zb. /adba skin (name des skin) - um den skin auszuwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     /adba witdh (zahl) um die breite der grafik einzustellen  etc.


----------



## Ocian (25. März 2009)

Habe den Titel leicht angepasst und werde den Thread zum ersten Sticky hier machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (25. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Habe den Titel leicht angepasst und werde den Thread zum ersten Sticky hier machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dzic (2. April 2009)

Hab nun auch ein bisschen mit den Addons rumgewerkelt und es klappt alles ganz gut. Nur hab ich irgendwie den Button fürs Transportbuch ausgeblendet!:-( kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, wie ich den wieder kriege?


----------



## klackl (16. April 2009)

ich habe ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ein paar addons installiert 
danach wollte ich mich einloggen und  es steht die ganze zeit lade serverliste und ich kann nicht spielen
aber erst nachdem die addons installiert wordens sind könnt ihr mir helfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musiccontroler (18. April 2009)

mein interface !! habs mir bei curse runtergezogen finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiner.Beckmann (4. Mai 2009)

hi,
habe auch dein ui kopiert aber habe zwei wichtige fragen dazu:

1. ich kriege das transportbuch nicht geöffnet, bzw ihc finde weder den key noch den button dafür ;(

2. ich habe keine bars wie auf dem bild dargestellt- kann also keine tasten belegen die ihc dann auhc klicken könnte- welches addon regelt das?

gruß
gana


----------



## blacky94 (16. Mai 2009)

guten morgen

Shinria ich habe mal eine frage kannst du mal den link rein stelln, so wie es hier aussieht besonder interessiert mich das ganz unten mit den 3 schwarzen feltern das sieht hammer mäßig geil aus
(und sry das ich das jetzt genau benennen kann aber ich blick da nicht durch wie alles heißt)

und du machst sehr sehr gute arbeit vielen dank


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akaDisi (25. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all

ich habe mir die beiden rar-Dateien weiter vorne aus dem Thread gezogen und alles passt wunderbar. Nur leider hätte ich weiterhin noch gerne die Anzeige, dass wenn ich eine Quest abschließe oder Items dafür gesammelt habe, dass dies mit dem gelben Text angezeigt wird. Wo stelle ich das ein? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Option dafür gefunden.

MfG Disi

*EDIT: Habe es gefunden, allerdings würde mich die Frage von Blacky94 auch interessieren :-) Wie hast du die Trennung unten hinbekommen? *


----------



## Parksau (2. Juni 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das is das Design, das ich gerne hätte^^
Habnu leider keine Ahnung vom programmieren undso... Das andere, wo der ganze Balken unten schwarz ist nimmt mir auf meinem Bildschirm zuviel platz weg, als das es übersichtlicher wird.

Kannst du nicht bitte ein ZiP-Ordner, wo alles, was man hierfür benötigt irgendwo reinstellen?

Denke, dass dir viele für so ein AddOn dankbar wären, gruss Parksau


----------



## Z_Riffel (11. Juni 2009)

Parksau schrieb:


> Das is das Design, das ich gerne hätte^^
> Habnu leider keine Ahnung vom programmieren undso... Das andere, wo der ganze Balken unten schwarz ist nimmt mir auf meinem Bildschirm zuviel platz weg, als das es übersichtlicher wird.
> 
> Kannst du nicht bitte ein ZiP-Ordner, wo alles, was man hierfür benötigt irgendwo reinstellen?
> ...





Mir würde auch genau dieses Interface gefallen!!! Wenn es möglich wäre, könntest du mir ein fixfertiges schicken? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von Addons...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle die in letzter Zeit nach Hilfe gesucht haben. Leider muss ich euch mitteilen das ich kein Runes of Magic mehr spiele, mir wurde es zu teuer auf dauer. Daher habe ich alle daten die ich hatte gelöscht. Ich kann somit keine anfragen wegen neuer UIs mehr beantworten.

gruss Shinria


----------



## blacky94 (17. Juni 2009)

oh schade =(



naja man muss ja nicht umdeingt geld ausgeben aber es bleibt jeden seine entscheidung


----------



## Aathak Krom (20. Juni 2009)

Hab mich auch mal gestern Nacht versucht um UI basteln, sind aber leider in einigen AddOns noch Bugs drin die ich nach und nach ausmerzen muss. 
(Fehlende Speicherfunktion nach Beenden des Spieles etc.)

Und mit Ikarus bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden, (zu klein alles xD) da bin ich noch auf der suche nach einer guten alternative.

UI 1680 - 1050

[attachment=8025:RAScrnSh...0_135738.jpg]

AddOns

adBottomArt
adBuffBars
adPanel
AdvancedAuctionhouse
AdvancedCrafting
barF
CraftCalc
FasterAutoLoot
Ikarus
KillStats
kLoot
Mounted
MoveableMinimap
pbCombatLog
pbInfo
StatRating
ToggleMenu
UICleaner
WoWMap
yBag


----------



## Vigilantus (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verwendete Addons:
adbottomart
adbuffbars (2x)
adUI (2x)
BLASC
ComeOnIn
guildOnline
InventoryViewer
JNGuildRoMBa
MoveableMinimap
pbInfo
qUnitframes
RoMBa
scrutinizer
WoWMap

Vigilantus


----------



## Samohtwe (30. Juli 2009)

meins, beim frettchen raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unholt (12. August 2009)

wie wandle ich ein bmg Bild in ein jpg um und was soll der schmarn mit bmg bei ROM


----------



## Vigilantus (12. August 2009)

Unholt schrieb:


> wie wandle ich ein bmg Bild in ein jpg um und was soll der schmarn mit bmg bei ROM


Bild mit Paint, IrfanView, GIMP oder einem beliebigen anderen Grafikrogramm öffnen und dann Speichern unter... oder Speichern als... wählen und dann bei Dateityp ".jpg" auswählen.

Vigilantus


----------



## dennisii (31. August 2009)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie heisst das add-on mit den kugeln da unten ???
kannst du mir nen download-link schicken ???


----------



## Vigilantus (1. September 2009)

dennisii schrieb:


> wie heisst das add-on mit den kugeln da unten ???
> kannst du mir nen download-link schicken ???


Das Addon "adUI" ist Teil des Addonpacks der Hackedicht-Gilde, hier erhältlich. Ich habe es allerdings noch etwas an meine Auflösung angepasst.

Vigilantus


----------



## dennisii (1. September 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so spät noch am pc ???


----------



## Vigilantus (1. September 2009)

dennisii schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Technisch gesehen müsste es heißen: so früh schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandor2604 (1. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage bei euch sieht das alles immer so groß aus. aber als ich diese addons hatte(z.B. das mit den schwarzen balken unten) war das alles so mini. Liegt das daran, dass mein blidschirm kleiner ist oder ist das einstellungs sache?

Wenn eistellungssache dann welche ?

mfg Leandor


----------



## Vigilantus (1. September 2009)

Wenn du adbottomarts meinst, kannst du das config menü mit "/adba" aufrufen und dann mal mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten etwas herumprobieren.

Vigilantus


----------



## Leandor2604 (1. September 2009)

Danke. Ich probiers mal aus habe aber vorher noch en anderes problem zu lösen


----------



## Börner31 (28. Januar 2010)

Hey

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr alle in euren Interfaces die großen dicken schwarzen bars am unteren bildschirmrand macht


----------



## PvE-Hardy (11. September 2010)

Hi, wollt mal fragen ob ihr ein alternatives Aggr-O-Meter kennt ,zu dem von pbinfo?Da pfinfo ja leider nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Mfg,
Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LB97 (5. Oktober 2010)

PvE-Hardy schrieb:


> Hi, wollt mal fragen ob ihr ein alternatives Aggr-O-Meter kennt ,zu dem von pbinfo?Da pfinfo ja leider nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
> Mfg,
> Hardy



Also ich benutze hatelist, funzt sehr gut aber nur in Gruppen..
ansonsten gibts noch Runes Thread Meter (kann auch etwas anders heißen)


gruss,
LB97


----------

